# Receptacle in Bathroom



## Pappy Code dog (Jul 22, 2011)

After talking to several builders about the use of an outlet on the opposite side of a sink.  We ammended 210 to read:Section 210.52(D) Bathrooms. Add at the end of this section: If apparent work space is adjacent to a sink, the required outlet shall be installed on the side of the sink basin nearest the work station.Some builder completely agree and some really fight it, any thoughts?

View attachment 1567


bathroom rec small.bmp

bathroom rec small.bmp


----------



## Pappy Code dog (Jul 22, 2011)

Picture is very small but that is an outlet on the left of the sink with the "work station" to the right.


----------



## Pappy Code dog (Jul 22, 2011)

in wrong forum energy instead of electrical


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 22, 2011)

Pappy Code dog said:
			
		

> in wrong forum energy instead of electrical


Thread Moved.


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 22, 2011)

Pappy Code dog said:
			
		

> We ammended 210


Why amend 210.52(D)? This is clearly a design issue. If the young lady of the house needs another receptacle in the bath, I would be happy to sell her one.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 22, 2011)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Why amend 210.52(D)? This is clearly a design issue. If the young lady of the house needs another receptacle in the bath, I would be happy to sell her one.


One might consider it a safety issue rather than design issue.  The logic behind the amendment is based upon where the lady of the house places her hair dryer/curlying iron/electric beard shaver and trying to prevent cords being stretched across a water source when not in active use but still plugged in.  In other words, not so clear an issue for some.


----------



## Pappy Code dog (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the move to the electrical forum.  Must be 5 on friday in florida have a great weekend!


----------



## fatboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Funny, I was just reading this, and "It's Five oclock somewhere" is on the radio......


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 22, 2011)

Pappy Code dog said:
			
		

> Must be 5 on friday in florida have a great weekend!


It is, but I have to work tomorrow. You on the West Coast?


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 22, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> based upon where the lady of the house places her electric beard shaver


LOL, thats no lady!

As to the rest of your post, the NEC doesn't have any stipulation as to whether the dwelling dweller is right or left handed and may stretch a cord across the basin. Just one within 3'.


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 22, 2011)

I too was wondering why the lady of the house had a beard shaver. Maybe she likes to sit on the toilet and curl her hair.


----------



## peach (Jul 24, 2011)

36" of the basin... 2 required if there are two basins..  can't tell how far away it is, but if it's within 36" of the edge of the basin, why would you make them move it?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jul 25, 2011)

Residential receptacles are required for convenience; not where you presume to be the most convenient spot. The GFCI is required for safety.

Even in the kitchen receptacles can be placed above the cooktop and behind the sink; they just don’t count as required receptacles.

It may seem a good idea but it won’t work; in most situations it will drive up the cost and may create a greater degree of hazards and inconvenience. Example;

Most all double basins have the vanity counter in the middle; with this rule all the receptacles will have to be place in the center between basins. Added expense if a full width mirror is desired above the splash backs and even then the cords will hang across the basins to the dryer holster and wall mounted cordless device stations, etc. What if the single basin vanity counter is between the sink and bathtub; would it be better to have the receptacle further away from the tub enclosure?

Next thing you may worry about is when you see a shelf above the bathtub below a small window that opens to the adjacent bedroom with a communication outlet and receptacle. Let it go.


----------



## raider1 (Jul 26, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> 36" of the basin...* 2 required if there are two basins*..  can't tell how far away it is, but if it's within 36" of the edge of the basin, why would you make them move it?


Is the 2 required receptacles for 2 vanities a local amendment?

It is very common in my area to have 1 duplex receptacle installed between the 2 vanities provided that it is within 3' of each sink.

Chris


----------



## Pappy Code dog (Jul 26, 2011)

Similar to the feedback from the builders.  Thanks all for the input!!!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jul 27, 2011)

Agree with Raider on the one receptacle if it is spaced properly. Most electricians install two but it is not required if it reaches both bowls. This should be noted on the rough in inspection and verified at final.


----------



## TJacobs (Jul 28, 2011)

We require 1 receptacle for each sink but do not specify location. (by amendment to the NEC...we don't adopt the IRC Electrical Sections)


----------



## rogerpa (Jul 31, 2011)

2009 IRC

E3901.6 Bathroom. At least one wall receptacle outlet shall be

installed in bathrooms and such outlet shall be located within

36 inches (914 mm) of the outside edge of each lavatory basin.

The receptacle outlet shall be located on a wall or partition that

is adjacent to the lavatory basin location, or installed on the side

or face of the basin cabinet not more than 12 inches (305 mm)

below the countertop.

Receptacle outlets shall not be installed in a face-up position

in the work surfaces or countertops in a bathroom basin location.

Nothing says 2 receptacles are required for multiple basins.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with rogerpa! However, if the second basin is greater the 3' away then I believe a second is needed. I see some tops that are 8' and larger. Most of the time they have two.


----------

